# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Itali #5

## Daniel Maker

meqe Santo na ka ik me ferie,per te gjith llapazanat e italis,po e hap un temen e re duke shpresuar te kaloj cik rini ktej se na myten pleqt dhe grat e atynve  :ngerdheshje: 

mir se te vini dhe ja kalofshit sa me mir ktu

----------


## *suada*

*Mire se erdha e para ne kete teme 

Daniel Maker hajt na qeras pak tani. Sdua kafe se eshte vone lol, e me le pa gjume. Ke nai cope bakllava aty? Me ka shku mendja*

----------


## drague

> meqe Santo na ka ik me ferie,per te gjith llapazanat e italis,po e hap un temen e re duke shpresuar te kaloj cik rini ktej se na myten pleqt dhe grat e atynve 
> 
> mir se te vini dhe ja kalofshit sa me mir ktu


A te kan sjell te pakten cigare ne burg?Apo cana? :Lulja3:

----------


## alda09

uuuuuuufffff  qenka hapur teme e re, ti Daniel do te maresh dy rroga eeeeeee qe e hape i pari? e behem sekretarja jote meqe tani jam casalinga?apo s'te paguan njeri :sarkastik: 

drague e nxoren nga izolimi palacon se te gjithe buraxhinjt e mernin cocacolen me fal cocainen nga hunda ndersa daniel e hante nga goja pa buke.

----------


## Alma07

> *Mire se erdha e para ne kete teme 
> 
> Daniel Maker hajt na qeras pak tani. Sdua kafe se eshte vone lol, e me le pa gjume. Ke nai cope bakllava aty? Me ka shku mendja*



Edhe mua ,sa me ka marr malli per nje cope bakllava ....

Po nuk ka ndonje shqiptare nga kto te forumit aman te na bej ndonje tepsi,...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ore Gra Ju Ka Hyp Nepsi Keq Per Bakllava, Shikoni Shkoni Njehere Nga Gjinkonollogu,


Lol

P.s

Ai Landi Ka Bohet Se Ka Dal Llafi Se O Bo Bab?

Drague Di Gje Ti?

Te Ka Dhon Noj Dopjo Fernet Branca?

----------


## Daniel Maker

kujt si ka shku menja per bakllava mi Suada aman mos na e kujto,dhe si folni per nje tepsi ju vec te perveshni mongat dhe ti hyni mir e mir brumit per tu na e bo nje po jo hic ska,qyl doni cdo gje..dhe..un te qeras ty?she she njona..ke lind dit djele ti demele?je goc te takon ty sherbimi  :ngerdheshje: 
je msu me  tatin ti prandaj qe te lan dhe pjatat po..he he..ka ala burra shqipnia  :ngerdheshje: 

o Alda ty per sekretare?aman se ti edhe gishat me numru te dalin mangut..dhe mos ma qit nomin kot se te besojn kto per burg!!
cne kasalinga ti mi?ke ngec ke divani?do i ket mor format taman te bycve te tuaja  :ngerdheshje: 

Drague spi cigare un..me sollen qumesht sa me u myt!!

----------


## Alma07

Daniel Maker ,vendosa une ......per vite te ri do shkoj ne shtepi e a e di pse ?per te hengur nje cope bakllava si e ben motra ime ,ate me arra ,mmm sa te mire .......
Do mundohem ta mesoj ta bej dhe une .....e kur te kthehem me jep adresen po qe se je ktej nga jugu Italise ,qe ta  dergoj dhe ty ,.......

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

si jeni o italiane?

ate donnen si e keni?

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Daniel Maker ,vendosa une ......per vite te ri do shkoj ne shtepi e a e di pse ?per te hengur nje cope bakllava si e ben motra ime ,ate me arra ,mmm sa te mire .......
> Do mundohem ta mesoj ta bej dhe une .....e kur te kthehem me jep adresen po qe se je ktej nga jugu Italise ,qe ta  dergoj dhe ty ,.......


eh shyqyr nje gru qe te thy arrat  :ngerdheshje: 
e di cke ti alma,sill moj motren direkt ktej fusim ca euro per kok se me ardh dei ke ti te shti ne siklet me burrin aman  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

> eh shyqyr nje gru qe te thy arrat 
> e di cke ti alma,sill moj motren direkt ktej fusim ca euro per kok se me ardh dei ke ti te shti ne siklet me burrin aman


Bleni mi gra peta te gaçme futeni ca arra e sherbet .ene del si turkja me shume pete .Une vet se kam bo ,po kam provu tek nje shoqe ,shume e mire ishte .

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Bleni mi gra peta te gaçme futeni ca arra e sherbet .ene del si turkja me shume pete .Une vet se kam bo ,po kam provu tek nje shoqe ,shume e mire ishte .


po dashurin kur i bon petat ku e len?po eleganca kur thy arrat nga shkon?e la classe kur i hull sherbetin?
aman mi ajo qe te dali qysh duhet,ka nevoje te behet me lezet se nje her ne vit qe e haj e dua taman!kshu si po e thua ti sme pelqen fort..po me dhe nje nusk un tani nuk ofendohem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alda09

> po dashurin kur i bon petat ku e len?po eleganca kur thy arrat nga shkon?e la classe kur i hull sherbetin?
> aman mi ajo qe te dali qysh duhet,ka nevoje te behet me lezet se nje her ne vit qe e haj e dua taman!kshu si po e thua ti sme pelqen fort..po me dhe nje nusk un tani nuk ofendohem


eh s'ka me nga ato nuset qe i bejne pune me dashuri une isha e fundit :sarkastik: 
kur bej bakllava i mbush krevatet,dollapet,lavatrice,frigorifer me peta :Gjumash:  kurse graria sot nuk kursejn po i rrjepin leket burrave e me vrap peta te gatshme.

buona domenica njehere se bllakavaja aty eshte.
Daniel nga ty ndonje te re flesh apo hiq "f"?
ore po xfiles e santo si shoh me nga keto ane,eeeeeehhhh te kam thene rri beqar se gruaja ta nxjere qumeshtin e nenes nga veshet(hajde pyet amoren time po nuk besove).

----------


## saura

> po dashurin kur i bon petat ku e len?po eleganca kur thy arrat nga shkon?e la classe kur i hull sherbetin?
> aman mi ajo qe te dali qysh duhet,ka nevoje te behet me lezet se nje her ne vit qe e haj e dua taman!kshu si po e thua ti sme pelqen fort..po me dhe nje nusk un tani nuk ofendohem


Une thash qe e provova tek nje shoqe,une nuk di ta bej deri ne byrek kam arritur,Bakllavaja ka shume pune mi,une jam bere nje dembele edhe per te gatuar kam blere robotin,duhet me pa tek keto dyqanet e te huajve,patjeter duhet te kete ,ne Gjermani ,kishte tek dyqanet e Turqeve.
Po me rra ne dore dot boj i zo,çiao.

----------


## drague

Buon di amici pakistani. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

> eh s'ka me nga ato nuset qe i bejne pune me dashuri une isha e fundit
> kur bej bakllava i mbush krevatet,dollapet,lavatrice,frigorifer me peta kurse graria sot nuk kursejn po i rrjepin leket burrave e me vrap peta te gatshme.
> 
> buona domenica njehere se bllakavaja aty eshte.
> Daniel nga ty ndonje te re flesh apo hiq "f"?
> ore po xfiles e santo si shoh me nga keto ane,eeeeeehhhh te kam thene rri beqar se gruaja ta nxjere qumeshtin e nenes nga veshet(hajde pyet amoren time po nuk besove).


sot dita shuuuum e bukur filloj mir dhe ma mir do mbaroj..a po ska dhe nje djell..
una *Alda* te re kam shuuuum gjona kto kohet e fundit shum halle mu larguan dhe vetem mir jam tani!sikur ma kishte fati borxh..me mungon vetem te fitoj enalotto dreqin po nuk luj  :ngerdheshje: 
e pe?91 milioni madòòò ti kem per Zotin te boj te bukur tyve..
Santo buh,se len me gruja ne forum,e ka rraf keq..ixi na rrin larg se si shko muhabeti me ne turqit,ai eshte i mencem dhe eshte moderator tani,eshte vip  :ngerdheshje: 
kur do hapesh posten ti se kam nje muhabet me ty?

ke te drejt beqar do rri po sme rrin larg mua gocat ca te boj?ala jam tu prit nje gru nga ti se mos te shkoj menja qe e kam harruar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Une thash qe e provova tek nje shoqe,une nuk di ta bej deri ne byrek kam arritur,Bakllavaja ka shume pune mi,une jam bere nje dembele edhe per te gatuar kam blere robotin,duhet me pa tek keto dyqanet e te huajve,patjeter duhet te kete ,ne Gjermani ,kishte tek dyqanet e Turqeve.
> Po me rra ne dore dot boj i zo,çiao.


o saura?mir anej nga shpia si te shkojn punet?jam cun moj se me plake!!!
me behet qefi qe je bo dhe ti demele dhe mirsenaerdhe ne grupin e graris demele ja ku i ke shoqet e tua alda,mary..disa tjera jan ne xhiro  :ngerdheshje: 
per sa di un vetem akllaji duhet per petat,dhe jo per te me rraf mue  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

akoma se kenio qit bakllaven ju anej nga talja?


phu phu phu,

sh femna demele qenkeni,

ca boni ter ditn e perenis?

apo te vi drague tja u msoj okllaine  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Alma07

Ju uroj te filloni nje jave  te mbare ,sa per ate superenalloton une tre numra i kapa e dy iu afruan ,po nuk donte qe te dilnin 5 numrat ,mua me mjaftonin .......

Ja kalofshi mire ...

----------


## drague

MIRDITA nenforumi i sherrxhinjve

----------

